

Nice flow-chart of Git file life-cycle - durdn
http://blog.tzolov.net/2014/07/file-lifecycle-under-git-control.html

======
ColinWright
Meta question: Why do people have this layout wherein there's a tabbing system
that overlays the scroll bar on the right, crippling a standard part of page
navigation? Do people just not care about established _de facto_ standards?

